
Grubhub app faces hate reviews in reaction to his email - vishalzone2002
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/grubhub-food-delivery-takeout/id302920553?mt=8
======
patrickmay
Details of the CEO's actions are available here:
[http://time.com/4567760/grubhub-ceo-trump-
email/](http://time.com/4567760/grubhub-ceo-trump-email/)

ETA: The email is provided here: [http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/11/10/boss-
tells-pro-trump-em...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/11/10/boss-tells-pro-
trump-employees-to-resign.html)

------
gremlinsinc
I voted for Bernie am a progressive, and the CEO's actions sound like
something a right-wing nutjob would do... Have we the left moved so far right
we've become the nutjobs? (Bernie people aside of course)

~~~
jdpedrie
It's definitely everyone except you. Thank goodness you're so enlightened!

~~~
gremlinsinc
People need to get over it. Trump's president now. Those who chose clinton
picked a racehorse w/ 3 legs. She was never going to win. I didn't vote for
her and never would. Everyone in my fb stream of 3k+ Bernie supporters were
all warning they would not vote for her, and guess what? -- THEY didn't..

GET OVER IT. He's the president. Nothing is going to change that. This CEO's
reaction is almost discrimination in that political views are almost akin to
religious convictions for some people.

~~~
tzs
No, it is not almost discrimination. Read the clarification the CEO provided
after so many people misunderstood the intent of the original letter:

> I want to clarify that I did not ask for anyone to resign if they voted for
> Trump. I would never make such a demand. To the contrary, the message of the
> email is that we do not tolerate discriminatory activity or hateful
> commentary in the workplace, and that we will stand up for our employees.

~~~
Overtonwindow
You mean after the lawyers and HR got to him?

------
cameronstanley
Play stupid games win stupid prizes.

------
vishalzone2002
First of all I feel there was nothing wrong in the original email. Trump's
ideas about immigrants, muslims, women were largely accepted as wrong and he
himself has either apologized for them or started to remove parts of it from
his website. So if there are employees who voted for Trump for those ideas
they obviously would poison any workplace.

Second, republican supporters still work at the company. Bad mouthing the
product and the app is not going to do good to any one. Not the people who
work there, not to the 100s of people who survive on delivering food and 1000s
of restaurants that are profitable due to orders.

I do not like to stereotype people. But the set of people who left such
reviews as an impulsive act are definitely kind of people who are not going to
do any good to society or US. And fox news and other similar media do no good
to either side by manipulating news to create a strong divide. Yes got to get
over what happened. But things are just sad indeed.

~~~
vishalzone2002
One more thing: Imagine what Trump got away with: \- all his remarks \- no tax
returns \- active lawsuits \- against climate change \- firing on real TV etc
and etc

and here is a young ceo trying to voice his opinion to his employee at a
company he created and runs. The most scary thing about this election is the
impulsiveness, short temperament and impatience of people.

------
ry4n413
We are all tired of this shit. Left needs to stop whining.

